# Vento Föhn



## *Dave* (24 Set 2008 às 15:52)

Hoje ao abrir um enciclopédia para adquirir mais conhecimento acerca da _Meteorologia_  deparei-me com uma "anotação" (tipo legenda) acerca de um fenómeno chamado de "Vento Föhn" e que penso explicar qual a razão de a minha terra ter sempre uma fraca humidade relativa e também uma temperatura elevada.

Passo a citar:
"Se o vento passa por uma região montanhosa, é obrigado a elevar-se, provocando condensações e chuva. O calor perdido pelo vapor de água passa para o ar. Na outra encosta da montanha o vento é, em consequência, seco e quente."








Uma vez que estou a sul do conjunto Serra da Estrela, Serra da Gardunha e Serra da Malcata, o vento oriundo de norte é mais húmido e fresco é "obrigado" a passar por esse conjunto e, segundo o texto acima, quando chega até ASM já vem "seco e quente".

Será que tenho razão Ou estou a pôr de parte alguns elementos


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2008 às 16:51)

É isso mesmo, mas só existe efeito de Föhn quando há efectivamente condensação e precipitação no topo da montanha. Só assim é que o ar desce, no outro lado da montanha, mais seco e também mais quente.


----------



## *Dave* (24 Set 2008 às 17:51)

Dan disse:


> É isso mesmo, mas só existe efeito de Föhn quando há efectivamente condensação e precipitação no topo da montanha. Só assim é que o ar desce, no outro lado da montanha, mais seco e também mais quente.



Obrigado pela resposta, _Dan_


----------



## Minho (24 Set 2008 às 17:58)

"Se o vento passa por uma região montanhosa, é obrigado a elevar-se, provocando condensações e chuva. O calor perdido pelo vapor de água passa para o ar. Na outra encosta da montanha o vento é, em consequência, seco e quente."

Não é bem pelo facto do calor passar para o ar que o ar fica mais quente.

O ar húmido quando submetido a um ascenso a sua temperatura desce mais lentamente que o ar seco. Isto porque a humidade contida no ar ao condensar (daí o Dan ter referido que Fohn só com condensação) liberta calor latente que contraria a velocidade/taxa de arrefecimento do ar à medida que ascende. 

Ao descer... o ar é mais seco pois como já condensou então perdeu humidade ( há perda de água por precipitação visível/oculta no topo da montanha...). Como o ar é mais seco, ao descer aquece mais rapidamente do que arrefeceu na subida. Como após a perda de humidade no topo da montanha o ar é mais seco não há perda de temperatura por evaporação logo o aquecimento do ar não é contrariado com um arrefecimento por evaporação.

Para teres uma ideia o ar com humidade arrefece, em média, à razão de -0.65ºC/100m o ar seco aquece à razão de +1ºC/100m quando desce.

Ou seja se tens uma massa de ar de 20ºC que sobe uma montanha de 2000 metros e perde toda a sua humidade no topo da montanha irá ter no seu topo  
	
	



```
20ºC - 2000/100*0.65 = 7ºC
```
. Na descida, na base da montanha esse mesmo ar terá
	
	



```
7ºC + 2000/100*1 = 27ºC
```
. Ou seja a barlavento a temperatura é de 20ºC e a sotavento é de 27ºC.

Já agora em Física o nome que se dá a este processo de arrefecimento/aquecimento do ar sem fontes externas de energia é:  processo adiabático


----------



## *Dave* (24 Set 2008 às 18:14)

Extremamente bem explicado  

Eu sabia que a cada 100 metros de altitude a temperatura desce 0,65ºC... mas não sabia que ao descer a cada 100 metros aumenta 1ºC .

Esse factor de +1ºC aos -100m já explica muita coisa... 


Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## Minho (24 Set 2008 às 18:47)

*Dave* disse:


> Esse factor de +1ºC aos -100m já explica muita coisa...



Atenção só o ar seco é que segue essa taxa. 

Também podes ver essas razões nos diagramas Skew-T. As linhas a tracejado  da direita para esquerda representam as adiabáticas  húmidas e as linhas contínuas da direita para esquerda representam as  adiabáticas secas. 
Se escolheres no eixo do xx duas linhas que partam ao mesmo tempo vais ver que a adiabática seca tem tendência a ir mais rápido para a direita ou seja, a arrefecer mais rápido.


----------



## psm (24 Set 2008 às 20:42)

Vou-te dar alguns dos ventos ao nivel mundial mais famosos: Zonda na Argentina, Bora nos balcãs, o famoso santa ana nos Estados Unidos o chinook também nos Estados Unidos, e á outros sitios no mundo como a Gronelandia, o Japão, e a Nova Zelandia que tem este fenomono com bastante intensidade(velocidade do vento.

ps : Mistral não sei se cabe neste tipo de vento mas penso que seja a localização do anticicolne e a depressão que se situa entre a Corsega e Genova e que faça que exista este vento eo tipo de vale (rodano)que existe que o ajude(vento).


----------



## belem (25 Set 2008 às 00:56)

Atenção, Psm, que o Bora e o Mistral, não são de forma alguma Fohen...
Se tiver errado, corrijam-me, mas tanto um como o outro, são ventos bem frios...


----------



## psm (25 Set 2008 às 08:10)

belem disse:


> Atenção, Psm, que o Bora e o Mistral, não são de forma alguma Fohen...
> Se tiver errado, corrijam-me, mas tanto um como o outro, são ventos bem frios...





Belem, o Bora é um vento catbático frio venho-te transcrever a explicação deste vento e também a definição do Mistral(neste como acima referi tenho duvidas).


"Meteorologia"  de Ch. Fevrot e G.Leroux adaptação a Portugal e tradução de Anthimio de Azevedo.






"O bora sopra na costa da Dalmácia com caracteristica muito particular de ser um vento catabático frio, ou vento de montanha descendente frio. O bora sopra em regimes diferentes conforme a siyuação meteorologica na região. Assim quando se estabeleça uma depressão ma região sul do Adriatico o bora sopra de modo mais constante, um pouco misturado com o siroco, vento proveniente do norte de Africa. O bora depressionário, a que acabamomos de referir, sopra com céu encoberto e com chuva, e atinge praticamente todo o mar Adriatico. Quando sobre a Europa central se forme um vasto e intenso anticiclone que se estenda até à Dalmácia, o bora sopra com certa violência embora não penetre profundamente no mar. O bora anticiclónico sopra com céu limpo"      
Tem haver com a massa de ar no interior da europa que é muito fria no inverno(bora anticliclonico) imagine-se menos 20º que ao chegar perto do mar pode "chegar" com menos 1 ou 2.


Quanto ao Mistral     " o mistral, muito conhecido no vale do Ródano, onde sopra de norte para sul; surge quando se forma um crista de altas pressões desde a região dos Açores até `Europa central, ao mesmo tempo que haja uma depressão localizada entre a Córsega e Genova. O mistral é frequente acompanhado da Tramotana, vento que sopra de noroeste sobre a região que se estende de Tolouse a Perpinhão, no sul da França"


----------



## Paulo H (25 Set 2008 às 12:38)

Gostei da explicação de todos, mas concordo plenamente com o Minho.

O efeito fohen implica sempre a presença de:

- Uma Montanha
- Precipitação ou nevoeiro, que implique uma perda de humidade
  (Se for um sistema frontal, em especial a frente quente, duvido que se reduza significativamente a %HR, pois é um transporte contínuo e maciço de humidade, chamemos-lhe assim, mas neste caso não encontro condições favoráveis para um forte efeito fohen nas encostas. Já quando se passa a frente fria, mais fria e com menor %HR, esta humidade perde-se muitas vezes condensando nos cimos das montanhas, e fazendo-se reduzir drásticamente assim que o vento desce a encosta, neste caso o efeito fohen é bastante potenciado)
- Vento que vem descendo pela montanha, afectando a encosta

Já quando falamos e nomeamos ventos fohen, tou a lembrar-me de um famoso vento que afecta a California e provem das montanhas rochosas, é um vento que de Verão é quente e seco, favorecendo a propagação de inumeros incêndios incontroláveis.

É preciso cuidado, quando se diz, que não é vento típico de fohen pois que é um vento frio. Na minha opinião, devo discordar humildemente! Pois frio é coisa que não existe, o que quero dizer é que o vento frio, na realidade é mais quente que original! Não é por ser frio que deixa de ser Fohen, precisavamos de saber que temperatura teria este vento do outro lado das enconstas de onde provem, quer seja dos Alpes ou de outra cadeia montanhosa qualquer!

Quando se fala em Vento com efeito Fohen, são ventos que provem de cadeias montanhosas bem possantes! Caso contrário, prefiro chamar-lhe de brisas de montanha com efeito Fohen!

Devemos ter a noção da dimensão da montanha e portanto, da distância que esta pode influenciar!

Por ex, Portalegre e Covilhã são susceptíveis ao efeito Fohen.

Oleiros, Proença-a-Nova e Sertã recebem ventos frios de montanha, pois estão a SW da Serra da Estrela, não estão susceptíveis ao efeito Fohen da Serra da Estrela.

Em Castelo Branco, aquando da passagem de frentes frias, com ventos de N/NW, o que acontece é que embora sejam ventos frios, são secos, as nuvens chegam já bastante debilitadas e por vezes nem chove.

O efeito Fohen é por vezes importante, acontece com bastante facilidade ao passar uma frente fria e deparamo-nos que de um lado da encosta nevou até cotas mais baixas, enquanto que do outro lado, nevou menos e em cotas mais altas! Quantas vezes isto já aconteceu? Muitas.

Resumindo, para mim o efeito Fohen não se verifica quando o país é varrido por uma massa de ar com humidade 90-100% de norte a sul, sendo muito mais provavel de ocorrer com frentes frias transportando humidade na casa dos 40-75%. Porque aí perde mais facilmente humidade para níveis mais baixos, resultando num gradiente vertical de temperatura por vezes muito próximo de 1ºC/100m (ar seco).


----------



## belem (26 Set 2008 às 02:21)

Obrigado Psm pela explicação.
Então, mas o Fohen, que sopra no sul de França e na costa da Dalmácia, ao  provocar descidas rápidas de temperaturas e ao queimar as culturas, não será um tanto atípico à tendência geral de rotular o Fohen como um vento que aquece ao descer do outro lado da vertente da montanha? 
Tinha a ideia que o Fohen era uma vento inicialmente frio ou fresco e húmido, que sobe uma montanha, perde a sua humidade a partir de uma certa altura e ao descer na vertente oposta, aquece e torna-se mais seco...
Se calhar é o que acontece na França e na Dalmácia, mas a uma escala diferente da nossa... 
No entanto, também me dava a ideia que o mistral é um vento que sopra do norte através do vale do Ródano e ao não encontrar obstáculos praticamente desde a Europa Central até ao Mediterrâneo, sopra bastante frio e violento e portanto nunca o relacionei com um «Fohen»...
Já em relação ao Bora, vejo que tem obstáculos montanhosos entre regiões frias e o litoral mais suave do Mar Adriático e assim sempre consigo entender um pouco melhor...
Não sabia era que qualquer vento catabático, independentemente das suas características, seria forçosamente um «Fohen»...
Sempre associei o Fohen a um vento que sobe as temperaturas e que no caso dos Alpes, até provoca avalanches.


----------



## rozzo (26 Set 2008 às 11:47)

Eu só acho que se está aqui a fazer uma confusão na distinção entre efeito Föhn e vento catabático!!

Acho que alguns dos ventos famosos que referiram aqui são apenas ventos catabáticos, ou seja que descem de uma zona alta para uma baixa. 

À partida, se o ar desce de nível, seja com efeito de Föhn ou não, comprime e aquece, portanto qualquer vento catabático, trás ar que aquece ao descer. O que não implica que não possa arrefecer a zona para onde vai. Se vier de um planalto muito alto onde se encontra ar muito frio, ao descer aquece em relação ao inicial, mas muito provavelmente vai arrefecer e muito uma região costeira que leve com ele.
Se a massa de ar que desce a encosta, pelo contrário já vier quente de origem, então ainda vai aquecer mais, e aí pelo contrário provocar aquecimento ainda maior. Isto penso que acontece muitas vezes no litoral Sul do Algarve no Verão, com ar vindo do Alentejo, maior exemplo será o famoso dia com 44º em Faro, e vento de Norte constante...
Portanto em ventos catabáticos cada caso é um caso.

O efeito de Föhn como também aqui já foi bem explicado, ocorre quando há precipitação no percurso de subida com uma montanha. Acho que em caso algum poderemos referir efeito de Föhn se não houver precipitação ou nevoeiro (como já o Dan disse). E de qualquer forma, o efeito de Föhn inclui um vento catabático, o que ocorre na segunda parte do processo, ao descer a montanha.. Portanto parece-me bastante errado dizer "qualquer vento catabático é um Föhn", pois a própria definição de vento catabático apenas se refere à massa de ar que desce, não importa o que lhe aconteceu antes. Aliás nem precisa passar uma montanha. Pode ser uma massa de ar formada num planalto, que simplesmente desce a encosta depois!!!

Peço desculpa por estar a repetir aqui coisas que já tenham sido ditas, mas é só porque li, e me pareceu que já se misturou aqui alguns conceitos... E estava-se a certo ponto a discutir se eram Föhn ou não por serem frios ou quentes, e acho que não é por aí. É mesmo se houve a tal precipitação (ou nevoeiro) antes da descida pela encosta.. 
Reparem, se o vento é quente ou frio para determinada localidade depois da montanha.. É relativo.. Depende da massa de ar que lá está antes de chegar o vento. Se a massa de ar que vier atrás for muito mais fria, pode ocorrer efeito de Föhn, e o ar que desce a montanha estar mais quente que ao subir, portanto aqueceu.. E no entanto.. continuar a ser mais frio que o ar que estava antes na localidade depois da montanha... certo?


----------



## psm (27 Set 2008 às 00:09)

Queria referir que o Mistral não é um vento catabático, era a duvida que tinha perante este vento.


----------



## belem (27 Set 2008 às 02:34)

rozzo disse:


> Eu só acho que se está aqui a fazer uma confusão na distinção entre efeito Föhn e vento catabático!!
> 
> Acho que alguns dos ventos famosos que referiram aqui são apenas ventos catabáticos, ou seja que descem de uma zona alta para uma baixa.
> 
> ...



Eu já tinha entendido alguns dos pontos expostos por ti. Por isso é que coloquei alguns aspectos, como em relação ao Bora e ao mistral, que a meu ver estão diferenciados e o facto é que como já tinha dito, nem um e nem o outro são ventos Fohen.
Eu sei que o Fohen não tem que ser forçosamente quente, mas apenas mais quente na sua fase descendente do que na sua fase 
ascendente.


----------



## belem (27 Set 2008 às 02:37)

psm disse:


> Queria referir que o Mistral não é um vento catabático, era a duvida que tinha perante este vento.



O mistral, não tem fase ascendente nem descendente.
Sopra para o vale do Ródano e vai até ao Mediterrâneo.
O Bora é apenas um vento catabático e não um Fohen.


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Set 2008 às 13:39)

Olá

Um exemplo disto é o que se passa na Patagónia, sul da Argentina. Devido à existência de uma cordilheira muito alta, os Andes, a patagónia, a este desta,  é praticamente um deserto, ao passo que do lado oeste, no Chile, registam-se dos valores mais elevados de precipitação da América do Sul.


----------



## psm (30 Set 2008 às 14:01)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá
> 
> Um exemplo disto é o que se passa na Patagónia, sul da Argentina. Devido à existência de uma cordilheira muito alta, os Andes, a patagónia, a este desta,  é praticamente um deserto, ao passo que do lado oeste, no Chile, registam-se dos valores mais elevados de precipitação da América do Sul.





É o Zonda


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Set 2008 às 22:39)

psm disse:


> É o Zonda



Exacto


http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=28&cod_texto=76


----------



## belem (15 Mar 2009 às 03:10)

Portalegre, ontem e hoje:

dia 14/3, desceu até 17,5 (+-) às 20h e subiu até aos 19ºc à meia noite.
dia 15/3 desceu até aos 17 ( 1h+-) e voltou a subir às 2h (+-) para 18ºc.
O vento sopra de NE, humidade 26%.


----------



## trepkos (15 Mar 2009 às 16:21)

Eu estudei esse vento a Geografia, na altura foi-me dito pela professora que explicava porque razão a Torre tinha tanta precipitação e a Covilhã não


----------



## irpsit (19 Mar 2009 às 07:21)

Eu vivo na terra do Fohn. O local mais conhecido do Fohn é junto aos Alpes.

Em Viena, Austria, onde moro, fica numa zona junto à fronteira oriental do país onde acabam as montanhas e começam largas planícies, a cerca de 200 metros acima do nível do mar. Os Alpes ficam mesmo ao lado (a oeste) a cerca de 30-50 Kms, e com altitudes de 2000-3000 metros.
Aqui de minha casa, vejo as montanhas ao longe com 2000 metros e montes que rodeiam a cidade com cerca de 600 metros. E normalmente os ventos sopram de oeste, e portanto, passam sobre os Alpes.

Ora, já assisti ao Fohn aqui duas vezes, desde que estou aqui há um ano.
Uma foi em Novembro e fez as temperaturas subir de máximas que seriam de 10º para máximas de 20º numa questão de horas. O ar fica nublado e abafado, muito ventoso e até faz as pessoas sentirem-se mal e agitadas.
Se sopram com força de Sudoeste trazem o Fohn (direcção das montanhas), o mesmo já não acontece se o vento soprar de Sul ou de Oeste.

Outra foi em Fevereiro e ainda mais brutal. Num dia estavam temperaturas de 4º/7º/6º (cé nublado), no dia seguinte em que suprou o Fohn com muita força esteve 8º/14º/10º (céu nublado), no terceiro dia 5º/1º/1º (e nevou bem!). *São diferenças de quase 10 a 15º!* Isto em Fevereiro, mês durante o qual as temperaturas rondam usualmente os zero graus e normalmente não ultrapassam os sete graus.


----------

